# Here is my little girl....



## cbull (Feb 14, 2011)

She's an Olde English Bulldog that just turned a yr in January. Her name is Butterfly.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Butterfly - I love it!


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

OMG the underbite!


----------



## cbull (Feb 14, 2011)

My daughter named her. They are the best of friends too!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Butterfly is beautiful!


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Oh what a doll! My boxer is well on his way to having the same bite  You can kinda see it in my avatar


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

HAHA love that sily cute face!


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Shes a very good looking bulldog


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

She's adorable. Funny, my dog met an Olde English Bulldog in Central Park 2 days ago- and they became fast friends... they must have played for close to an hour. 

I had never met an Olde English in person, and was so impressed with the dog--- so healthy and strong. A very different animal than many English Bulldogs you see around...


----------



## BrittanyM (Jan 28, 2012)

Adorable! <3


----------



## cbull (Feb 14, 2011)

NewYorkDogue said:


> She's adorable. Funny, my dog met an Olde English Bulldog in Central Park 2 days ago- and they became fast friends... they must have played for close to an hour.
> 
> I had never met an Olde English in person, and was so impressed with the dog--- so healthy and strong. A very different animal than many English Bulldogs you see around...


That is the main reason I picked this breed. I was set on getting the English Bulldog, but I was concerned with the health issues that they have. Someone told me about the Olde English Bulldog. Same temperment as the English Bulldog, but none of the health issues. I've had her since she was 8 weeks and her only trip to the vet (out of the norm) was for a UTI. I can take her for two mile walks, heat isn't a concern, free breathers, etc. I'm not knocking those with English Bulldogs (They are cool dogs). They just weren't for me.


----------



## cbull (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks for the comments everyone. This board is great.

My daughter called her Butterfly because her right eye is blue and the left is hazel. She said her eyes are like Butterfly wings!


----------

